# Miniature Horse World magazine subscription



## Deaming of Minis (Oct 22, 2005)

I wanted to get the Miniature Horse World magazine subscription and I looked to see how much it is. I found the price high and only 6 issues. I don't know if it is what I want because I had gotten the Paint Journal before and it was just ads and no info. Is the Miniature Horse World like the Paint Journal or is it worth it? It would be wonderful if someone could tell me before I buy it.






Thanks.





Stephanie~


----------



## faithfarm (Oct 22, 2005)

It's worth it to me. You can find useful info on all aspects of the horse business including breeding, care and selection. I advertise in the MHW and have received a great deal of interest on my horses from the ads I run. I get the Journal also but there is no comparison in the quality of the publications.


----------



## nootka (Oct 22, 2005)

Very worth it. It is the BEST publication within the industry, right now, IMHO.

There are lots of articles and informative letters, plus the advertising is amazing.

Liz M.


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2005)

I think that it is absolutely worth it.


----------



## alphahorses (Oct 22, 2005)

I have to agree that for what you get out of it, the price is absurdly high. With the number of ads in it, it should be more self-supporting.





I'm used to more informative magazines like Equus, Practical Horseman, and Dressage Today. IMO the articles in MHW - and the Journal - just don't measure up for the price.





But, ironically, I DO enjoy looking at the ads and photos!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 22, 2005)

Yes! Absolutely worth it. It has some very educational articles about the breed, health issues, etc.... plus articles about changes within the registry.....then there are always the ads. Many of the ads are of the winners from the latest shows and can be informative to people who aren't actively showing.

MA


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Oct 23, 2005)

if you like to look at ALOT of pictures of minis(that are mostly groomed and in show shape, and absolutly GORGEOUS), and find ALOT of farms! with a little bit of information! then it will DEFENETLY be worth it! I like to look at it and study all the horses comformation and see all the beautifull minis, and look up EVERYONES miniature horse site!! I LOVE the MHW! DEFENETLY worth it IMO!!!!!

But no the whole book is not info on miniature horses, but Guestimating, usually about 10 pages of info, the rest are adds and other stuff that I dont read!!!

-Gage-


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 23, 2005)

The World is pricey but it is a beautiful magazine and the best of any mini magazine. Some nice articles and always the beautiful horses.







> =Deaming of Minis,Oct 22 2005, 08:18 PM]I wanted to get the Miniature Horse World magazine subscription and I looked to see how much it is. I found the price high and only 6 issues. I don't know if it is what I want because I had gotten the Paint Journal before and it was just ads and no info. Is the Miniature Horse World like the Paint Journal or is it worth it? It would be wonderful if someone could tell me before I buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Relic (Oct 23, 2005)

We've been getting the MHW for a long time and feel it's worth the price.


----------



## Jean_B (Oct 23, 2005)

If you take the time to read all the articles...and there are LOTS of informative articles... it is CHEAP !! You will learn a ton about caring for miniatures, training, feeding, worming, weaning, breeding, foaling, stalling, trailering ..............


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2005)

Both the MHW and the Journal are great reference tools. We have subscribed to both and have even gone out of the way to purchase as many of the earlier MHW as we can for the reference articles/photos.

IMHO - if you're serious about breeding/showing or owning minis it is well worth it.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 23, 2005)

No, not to me!! The articles are most often reprints or very basic- nothing I cannot read elsewhere. The ads?? Very pretty...now, lets see the animals themselves and see how they measure up, moving , to the ads!! I became tired or the repetitiveness, too. There is nothing in the magazine I cannot get on the Internet, or information I could not find for myself or get, better, here. Buy it, though, for a while at least, and make up your own mind- they are gorgeous things to have, even if you do cancel after a year or so, like me. (Well, ten or so, or was it twenty, years??



I'm slow to act



)


----------



## Sonya (Oct 23, 2005)

There are not many useful articles in it IMO. There are a few but not enough to support the cost, however...like someone else mentioned...the pics are beautiful and I leave it on my coffee table as more of a picture book.

I love looking at the pics, so for me it is worth it....for reading and learning purposes though I go to "the Horse", "Equus", etc...even though those are not mini-specific, there are many articles in those that apply to any horse...mini or not.

If you enjoy looking at beautiful pics of minis, it would be worth it to you. And there are a few articles to learn from.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2005)

i thought that the article on conformation in this months world was invaluable!! truly a great article. I have so many new people ask me how to pick a well conformed mini and that article hit it right on. We have also had tons of new people on this forum ask about conformation and i would encourage every one of them to read that article. I also thought the article about getting horses ready in the fall for winter was a great one. I learn something new everytime i read!!

so yes i think it is well worth it!

on a side not i finally got to go to amha world show. when i looked at the world magazine it was so cool to have seen many of these horses in person. and i have to say they look even better in person then they do the fancy photos.


----------



## sfmini (Oct 23, 2005)

Absolutely, but I am a bit puzzled that nobody suggested you join AMHA. With your membership you receive the World, plus other benefits of membership.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 23, 2005)

Wanted to add.....My husband (who is totally non-horsey) looks at MHW and The Journal and he won't touch my other horse mags if that tells you anything...he loves the pics and seeing who has what horses. He recognizes certain farm names from things I say, other issues, etc...He loves seeing ads from the people we bought our one horse from.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Would someone please post the web site for this magazine. I did a search and couldn't open the only link I found. Thanks.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 23, 2005)

miniature horse world is the amha magazine www.amha.org

the journal is the amhr magazine www.shetlandminiature.com


----------



## mistyrose (Oct 23, 2005)

If you become a member, it is included in the price of membership and becomes much more affordable!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 23, 2005)

My own personal answer is no it isnt worth it. the adds are pretty however if you a hve the magazine over the years you will notice many not all but many of the adds are the same ones year after year.. SO have seen most of them already.

I dont find the articles very detailed either pretty basic info IMO - so no I dont get the magazine anymore.

I to dont understand the high price as I would think as well the adds would cover a majority of the price and then make it very close if not totally self supporting


----------



## Joyce (Oct 23, 2005)

DEFINITELY !!!!

As long as I have miniatures, I will subscribe and probably even afterwards.

Joyce


----------



## AJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Keep in mind, that a large cost of the magazine is POSTAGE. Blame the postal system. How many heavy mags do you receive in the mail?


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 23, 2005)

NO, a big huge nope!

I am a lifetime member, but do not want to put out that huge amount of money for a magazine which should be paying more of it's own way.

The pictures are nice, but like already mentioned...many times, old. I do not want a picture book...I want information. I want articles which pertain to my breed...many of them.

Also...I DO receive many magazines, by mail, and no way do they cost nearly as much as the MHW. They do, however, contain numerous articles about horses...and basically, horses, are horses; small, or not.

The BEST miniature horse magazine was the Miniatue Horse Voice.



It was, IMHO, the best of any miniature horse magazine out there. Unfortunately they stopped production the same year that AMHA membership fees were increased, and the MHW was included in the membership fees. I myself, couldn't afford the AMHA increase, _and _the Voice...and it is possible that many others felt the same. Remember the increase to us outside the US, is quite a lot, considering the exchange and postage. For that reason, I have always wondered if that hurt the magazine enough, that it was the reason they "folded". I would be the first one to subscribe, should it start up again!!


----------



## Joyce (Oct 23, 2005)

I'll agree Miniature Horse Voice was a great publication but unfortunatley he had to go out of business as it was not paying for itself. But I don't agree with you on Miniature HOrse World. Course I realize your cost would be higher with postage to Nova Scotia but to me, IT is the magazine for minis. The magazine that AMHR publishes can no way compare. I am running out of space so will be parting with my Miniature Horse Voice magazines soon.

Joyce


----------



## sfmini (Oct 23, 2005)

If you are not happy with the magazine content, say so. I am sure the assumption is that people are happy with it because they hear no different. Use the survey comments to tell them what you really think. We cannot fix something if we are not aware that it is broken.


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 23, 2005)

> If you are not happy with the magazine content, say so. I am sure the assumption is that people are happy with it because they hear no different. Use the survey comments to tell them what you really think. We cannot fix something if we are not aware that it is broken.


Well, they (AMHA) _does_ know I wasn't happy with having to buy it when the membership rates went up because the MHV was included with it. I wrote the Association a nice long letter; and actually received a reply, stating that my letter was taken in front of the Board. It made no difference, we still have to pay the larger fees, and the magazine is part-n-parcel of that...but it felt good that they even took my feelings into consideration.

That was when I decided to buy my Lifetime membership...it was getting too expensive not to.


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 23, 2005)

Dreaded double-post...


----------



## DebiM (Oct 23, 2005)

*I love my MHW Mags and feel it's well worth your membership fee to receive them. The articles have been getting much better over the last couple years although I wish we got more special publications like we used to. I like my World Mags better than the Journal also. My husband who isn't a magazine person also looks at both.*

That said I miss the Voice VERY VERY much!

Debi


----------



## Deaming of Minis (Oct 26, 2005)

Sounds like there are a lot of opinions! I think I will join AMHA. But that idea of telling them there should be more info is good thought! I would be more than happy to pay for info!



Maybe we could all send letters in suggesting that! Thanks so much everyone with your opinions!





Stephanie~


----------



## Minimor (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm not an AMHA member & have no intention of joining since I have only one AMHA reg'd horse & don't plan on acquiring more. However, I have subscribed to the World for 2 years--my subscription has now run out & I'm not sure I'll bother renewing. I enjoy the 6 picture-books per year, but I'm not sure that 6 magazines full of ads are really worth the price. Once in awhile there's an article that I think is pretty good, but for the most part the articles are very brief & not too informative. My Horse Care subscription is much more beneficial, and it's only $20 Cdn for the year.

I do keep up with the Journal, since it comes with my R membership--it's got fewer ads, but just as much info as the World.


----------



## walter (Oct 26, 2005)

I think it is definitely worth every cent ....IMO it has had a lot of very imformative articles in it. I LOVE the magazine.

Clara


----------

